# [Question] Is there a way to transfer from PS4 9.03 to PS4 JB 9.00 using external storage?



## Megaman Hunter (Dec 27, 2021)

Hello!

As the title says, I do have two PS4 (one is 9.03 not JB and other one is 9.00 JB), and I want to know if it is possible to store games with their updates and DLC on extended external drive from 9.03 (Updates supported by 9.00 ofc), and try to load them on my JB PS4.

Am I doing it right? Would that work? And if it does, can I make an FPKG from it?


----------



## godreborn (Dec 27, 2021)

afaik, yes.  that patch hasn't been updated to prevent using higher on 9.00, but I don't know for sure.


----------



## Hayato213 (Dec 27, 2021)

You can try but the 9.00 unit needs to be activated to use extended storage.


----------



## Leeful (Dec 27, 2021)

The games you move to the extended storage drive on 9.03 will be official retail pkgs.

They might be visible but they will not run on your JB 9.00 because they are retail pkgs.
And because they cannot run on your 9.00 you will not be able to dump/convert them to fake pkgs.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 27, 2021)

Leeful said:


> The games you move to the extended storage drive on 9.03 will be official retail pkgs.
> 
> They might be visible but they will not run on your JB 9.00 because they are retail pkgs.
> And because they cannot run on your 9.00 you will not be able to dump/convert them to fake pkgs.


I don't know if that's true, because someone said that the latest update on the ps5 -- those games were playable when moving extended storage to a ps4 on 9.00.


----------



## Leeful (Dec 27, 2021)

godreborn said:


> I don't know if that's true, because someone said that the latest update on the ps5 -- those games were playable when moving extended storage to a ps4 on 9.00.


What about the licences? Maybe disc games but I cant see how it would work with downloaded PSN games.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 27, 2021)

not sure, but here's the message: https://gbatemp.net/threads/aio-ps4-exploit-guide.497858/page-807#post-9698785


----------



## godreborn (Dec 27, 2021)

that is how games were still being dumped when we can't sign in to psn, but sony patched it, twice afaik.  once on 7.xx, then again on 8.50.  afaik, they didn't patch it again on 9.03, must not have if the latest ps5 update still works.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 27, 2021)

@Leeful , iirc, the ps5 faq on sony's website says that a ps4 extended storage is just plug and play.  it doesn't even mention downloading licenses from psn either iirc when going from the ps4, just have to be on the same account.  I know that a friend on here said it was that easy for him, but he never exploited his ps4, so I don't know what firmware he was on.  his ps4 sounded pretty messed up like the eject sensor kept going off or something.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 27, 2021)

what if the system is just using the license.dat to place the license in the license folder on the internal hdd?  we know we don't need a license for fpkg, when installing, but one is made anyway.  I think that file may be the reason.  it's one made by orbis, but I don't know if it's passcode related or user related or both.  it's one of the files that can decrypted without a passcode iirc, I think that's what apps use to determine the passcode of something, whether it's a fpkg or not.  that's just a guess though.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 27, 2021)

it's probably determining the account by the act.dat which is account related, while the idps is console related (not sure how it would work here), but both are used in decrypting content on the ps3.  I'm assuming the license.dat takes care of both though, which would explain how it can work on multiple consoles.


----------



## Leeful (Dec 27, 2021)

godreborn said:


> @Leeful , iirc, the ps5 faq on sony's website says that a ps4 extended storage is just plug and play.  it doesn't even mention downloading licenses from psn either iirc when going from the ps4, just have to be on the same account.  I know that a friend on here said it was that easy for him, but he never exploited his ps4, so I don't know what firmware he was on.  his ps4 sounded pretty messed up like the eject sensor kept going off or something.


But thats if the PS5 and PS4 are both able to connect to PSN.

If a retail PKG is on  a PS4 it needs the same profileID ( which is possible with activation) and the licence ror the game to run.
If the licence is not on the PS4 it needs to connect to PSN to enable the licence for game to work.

On my old 505 it was originally connected to PSN and I had official PSN games on it but when I initialised the PS4 (after makeing an official backup and restoring it) the games would no longer work because the licences did not transfer in the backup.

Would that not be a similar case here?

I'm confusing myself now.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 27, 2021)

not sure, just know it's worked in the past.  it would've been unnecessary to patch it if you had to sign to psn in the first place.  I think @KiiWii had "extended storage works up to 8.50" before 9.00 exploit was released, because using higher firmware 8.50+ no longer worked on lower firmware.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 27, 2021)

@Leeful , I asked on the dev discord:







I'll let you know if I get a response.


----------



## Leeful (Dec 27, 2021)

godreborn said:


> not sure, just know it's worked in the past.  it would've been unnecessary to patch it if you had to sign to psn in the first place.  I think @KiiWii had "extended storage works up to 8.50" before 9.00 exploit was released, because using higher firmware 8.50+ no longer worked on lower firmware.


I just formatted an extended storage drive on 9.00, moved a game to it and tried the game on my 5.05 PS4 with goldhen2 and it worked fine.

I know its nothing to do with the 'retail' pkg discussion were having but I thought I'd try out a 9.00 drive on 5.05.

My extended stoeage drive from 672 still works on my 9.00 too.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 27, 2021)

not, sure, but I found this on psx place: https://www.psx-place.com/threads/firmware-8-50-and-additional-security.33639/

it mentions that patch.  it could be goldhen2 that's patched it out.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 27, 2021)

psdevwiki mentions that scecoreshell.self is what takes care of licensing.  it does come from psn, but how does it work on lower firmware unless it's hen only?  don't really understand it.  where is the rif coming from, because fpkg files have rifs.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 27, 2021)

here's what a fake pkg license looks like:




there's a bunch of info at the bottom of it, but I assume that chunk of 0's is where user information is supposed to go for having bought the content.


----------



## Jayinem (Dec 27, 2021)

But wait the answer to the question of the topic is still no right? You can't just take retail games off 9.03 and make them work on 9.00 can you? Just because an external from latest PS5 works on PS4 does not mean those were 9.03 games on PS4 am I wrong?

We were never able to do this in the past such as make games from 8.0 work on 7.55 for example. (before there was any exploit) So i'm not sure it would have changed.


----------



## godreborn (Dec 27, 2021)

Jayinem said:


> But wait the answer to the question of the topic is still no right? You can't just take retail games off 9.03 and make them work on 9.00 can you? Just because an external from latest PS5 works on PS4 does not mean those were 9.03 games on PS4 am I wrong?
> 
> We were never able to do this in the past such as make games from 8.0 work on 7.55 for example. (before there was any exploit) So i'm not sure it would have changed.


you were never able to make higher firmware games work on lower firmware.  it's just games on current exploitable or lower firmware can be dumped.


----------



## KiiWii (Dec 28, 2021)

godreborn said:


> not sure, just know it's worked in the past.  it would've been unnecessary to patch it if you had to sign to psn in the first place.  I think @KiiWii had "extended storage works up to 8.50" before 9.00 exploit was released, because using higher firmware 8.50+ no longer worked on lower firmware.


Yeah if you formatted the drive on 8.5x it would no longer work on lower FW. But if you formatted on 5.05 you should still be able to use it on 8.xx and 9.0x etc..

GoldHEN patches the external drive thing though doesn’t it. So retail to retail = nope. Retail to GoldHEN on whatever firmware you run it = yep.


----------

